# Yo-Yo-Ki/Yoyoki Karate Dojo?



## Michael89 (Nov 4, 2018)

what can you tell me about this dojo in Tokyo? I tried to look for more info about school and style of karate they teach on google but there wasn't really alot of info about it.  I'm just curious about it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 8, 2018)

Bumping this up, just in case someone knows about the dojo but missed the post. Did you happen to find a website?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 8, 2018)

I heard the place has its ups and downs.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 9, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> I heard the place has its ups and downs.


Hahahaha, credit where credit is due... XD


----------



## mixedup (Nov 10, 2018)

There are so many little dojo throughout the place, it could be any style or combination of styles.

Upon my first return to karate, I stumbled upon Shorinji Daruma Ryu Kenshikan Kempo, which was a dojo in Kyoto, and a dojo in deep south NZ. The main kata were 5 variations of Sanchin, with goju kata for tournaments. Kumite strictly wkf, and the blocks really lazy.

Apparently devised by a Chinese woman, before moving to Japan


----------

